# Holiday



## venuscelinah

During summer we had an opportunity to visit South Kruger park and proceeded to Masai Mara Kenya as well. Our 15 days Africa safari was such an awesome experience. We are now planning a holiday to Spain. any suggestions on places one can visit in Spain?


----------

